
Ask HN: Alternative browser to chrome that have good zoom support? - mamcx
I try to switch browser to Firefox, and suddenly discover that Firefox &amp; Safari can&#x27;t have a global zoom for all pages. I try the recomended extension for firefox (NoSquint Plus) and it can&#x27;t stick to the global configuration I set.<p>I&#x27;m on OSX Sierra.
======
db48x
Open up Firefox and type 'about:config' into the urlbar. Accept the warning it
gives you, then type 'layout.css.devPixelsPerPx' into the config page's search
box. Double click on the devPixelsPerPx preference, and type in a value such
as 1.5 or 2, then click OK. Now the whole browser will be zoomed by that
factor.

------
Gustomaximus
Vivaldi Browser has a zoom bar in the main interface which is pretty nifty:
[http://prntscr.com/ktea6k](http://prntscr.com/ktea6k)

They do use the same chromium engine as Chrome if that is an issue for you.

